# Detailer on Horsham / Crawley area



## Hatchet87

Hi All,

Just acquired an Audi S4 (B6) in Nogaro Blue which could do with some correction work....in light of that was after some recommendations for any detailers in the area who could bring it back to its former glory.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Summit Detailing

Nick at SL restoration springs to mind:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## suspal

Yes, I agree with Chris, Nick's a wizard when it comes to detailing, couldn't rate Nick highly enough.


----------



## sye73

Whilst I have never used his detailing services, my experience of trying to engage him for paintwork and repairs was almost comical. Unfortunately I never got to see what they were capable of - My position is that if the level of a company's customer service is so poor before anyone has even lifted a spray gun, I'll go elsewhere


----------



## Summit Detailing

sye73 said:


> Whilst I have never used his detailing services, my experience of trying to engage him for paintwork and repairs was almost comical. Unfortunately I never got to see what they were capable of - My position is that if the level of a company's customer service is so poor before anyone has even lifted a spray gun, I'll go elsewhere


Fair play and I'd do the same.

cheers

Chris


----------

